# Send audio between two machines?



## JG 360 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering if anyone knows about a way to send audio from a machine running Cubase to another one running Pro Tools and vice versa via Ethernet or Wifi?


Thanks in advance,

jG


----------



## GP_Hawk (Oct 23, 2018)

JG 360 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows about a way to send audio from a machine running Cubase to another one running Pro Tools and vice versa via Ethernet or Wifi?
> 
> ...


I do this using a Dante setup. It works over Cat 5e and up cable. Read up here


----------



## rdd27 (Oct 23, 2018)

You can also do this via ADAT/Lightpipe (although this typically allows fewer tracks and again requires an appropriate interface) or try Reaper's free ReaStream plugin.


----------



## europa_io (Oct 23, 2018)

You could consider Audinate: https://www.audinate.com/products/software/dante-virtual-soundcard


----------



## fixxer49 (Oct 23, 2018)

europa_io said:


> You could consider Audinate: https://www.audinate.com/products/software/dante-virtual-soundcard


also replying to @GP_Hawk do you need a separate license for each computer?


----------



## europa_io (Oct 23, 2018)

fixxer49 said:


> do you need a separate license for each computer?



I believe you do, yes.


----------



## fixxer49 (Oct 23, 2018)

europa_io said:


> I believe you are, yes.


Ok. i actually just checked the price. 30 bucks? that is not bad at all. (Since it's part of the RedNet interfaces, etc i was expecting it to be more expensive.) definitely looking into this. thanks.


----------



## MarcelM (Oct 23, 2018)

https://www.vb-audio.com/Voicemeeter/vban.htm

its free actually and can do it.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Oct 24, 2018)

fixxer49 said:


> Ok. i actually just checked the price. 30 bucks? that is not bad at all. (Since it's part of the RedNet interfaces, etc i was expecting it to be more expensive.) definitely looking into this. thanks.


Just to throw another one out there, copperlan
I use dante because I also have a dante card for my Hilo and other devices patched in.

I bought Dante Via and DVS together on sale so look for that. Also you need Dante controller which is free.


----------

